# Best location and direction to put air filtration unit?



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Where is the best place to put the air filtration unit? I am thinking in the open space on the ceiling in front of the tractor. When I am using my table saw, it is placed where the truck is parked. It is connected to a 2 micron dust collector. I was standing at the entrance to the house when I took the below photo. Which direction should I put the intake and discharge of the unit and which location based on where I use my power tools (truck location) and where the house entrance is located (lower left corner of picture)?

I would like to plug it into an outlet for one of the garage door openers. The second door and opener and to the right of the tractor and not in the picture.

Thanks!


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

No experience with this? I will just mount it and see what happens.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hang on there.....*

My Jet 1000 AFS? has 3 speeds and puts a lot of air out on high speed. you want it centered on the space as much as possible ...or centered over the dust makers to allow a circulating movement of air. I have no experience other than that. I don't think it terribly critical.  bill
this one: Amazon.com: JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> My Jet 1000 AFS? has 3 speeds and put a lot of air out on high speed. you want it centered on the space as much as possible ...or centered over the dust makers to allow a circulating movement of air. I have no experience other than that. I don't think it terribly critical.  bill
> this one: Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/708620B-AFS-1000B-Filtration-Electrostatic-Pre-Filter/dp/B00004R9LO


I have the same model. I am thinking of putting the intake towards the truck with the output towards the door to the house. Alternately, the discharge could be toward the back of the garage. It will be centered since it is the only area without garage door tracks or lights.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

When I installed mine the directions said that you should position it so it will cause the air to move in a circular motion in the shop.You dont want the exhaust to blow squarely into a wall or corner or you lose the circular motion.Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah,what he said.......circular air flow.BW


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Grizzly recommends that you angle the air filter sort of toward a corner, in order to set up a ciruclar air flow in the shop space. That's what I did, and I am pleased beyond words with the results. So assuming you have an open space, say somewhere near that garage door opener by the tractor, that you could set your angle up you should be good to go!

I gotta ask, did you lower that Chevy? I can't even force my F-150 under the door to my garage, hence why it became all shop...


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

dbhost said:


> can't even force my F-150 under the door to my garage, hence why it became all shop...


You actually needed an excuse to make it all shop? :no:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

MrWoodworking said:


> You actually needed an excuse to make it all shop? :no:


Not exactly, but it did influence tool decisions... My garage is painfully small. Even if I could fit the truck in height wise, I can't length. I used to have a standard cab, standard bed Ranger that barely fit. My super cab F150 is substantially longer...

The plan from here is to build a garden shed in the back yard for all the non woodworking or auto repair stuff. If the garage would have been useful as a garage, I would be building a larger shed and use that instead as a woodworking shop... I probably would have opted for a small bench top lathe instead of a floor model, I would have stayed with the standard rails on my table saw instead of adding the extensions etc..


----------



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

*location of filtration unit*

MY understanding is to create the circular motion also. You should mount it at ceiling and along the long wall about 1/3 the way from the shorter wall and no less than 4 -6" from wall.
You should also consider having it draw the dust away from you when you work and not have you between the work and the filter.

Be sure you do the very best job you can at dust collection at the tool source of dust!

Hope this helps.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

dbhost said:


> I gotta ask, did you lower that Chevy? I can't even force my F-150 under the door to my garage, hence why it became all shop...


My garage door is 8' tall and the ceilings are 9.5 feet tall. The garage is 26.5 feet deep and 31 feet wide. I have had a 4 door Dodge 3500 dually long bed 4 wd truck in a garage with a 7' door and 8' ceilings that was 27' deep in our old house.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas. I can't get it close to the long wall, but I can point it toward a corner, which would actually be the door to the house.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

It is hung pulling with the discharge toward the back of the garage with the suction toward the tractor, It is about two thirds toward the other side of the garage due to it being the best place physically for it.


----------

